# Chuck roast and bottom round roast..w/ pics



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Bored, and all the talk this week about briskets and stuff with horseradish got me craving a little beef.  It's the Texas in me.
So I ran by the store on my way home this morning and picked up
a little chuck roast and because it was fairly cheap, a bottom round
roast.  Gonna throw em both on without a water pan in the WSM.

I don't know what I'm doing.  Any ideas?  I'm think between 250 and 275.
Can't be up till midnight tonight, so higher temps may have to be the thing here.  Should I rub em with evoo or no?  Just gonna rub with
snp and garlic stuff, unless someone quickly suggests otherwise.

Pics coming in a moment.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

here's some pics...got a good deal on the bottom round roast...hope I don't ruin it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 30, 2005)

I think you have a good handle on it Cappy...I would fair more to the 275 temps...I haven't had real good luck smoking those kinds of roasts though.  Perhaps the low and slow is what my problem was with the finished product!  

Looking forward to the results!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 30, 2005)

ChuckRoast will turn out good using low and slow, take it up to 190 and pull it like pork for BBQ Beef sandwiches, ummmm, ummmm.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Can't find any info on the boards on the bottom round roast.

Will I ruin it if I take it up to 190?  Maybe I should pull it at 140 and
slice it like roast beef.......hmmmmm


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't find any info on the boards on the bottom round roast.
> 
> Will I ruin it if I take it up to 190?  Maybe I should pull it at 140 and
> slice it like roast beef.......hmmmmm



What do you want your finished product to be?  Sliced or a shredded product?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

I had hoped for shredded, but I'll take the sliced over ruined meat.


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

For slicing cut at 275 -300* until it reaches about 10* lower than your desired internal temp.  Let rest 15 min.  Slice one the bias.

For pulling, cut at your normal cooking temps and do what you normally do with your pork.  Might want to mop with beef broth and some rub.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

if I take the bottom round to 190, will it be crap?


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bored, and all the talk this week about briskets and stuff with horseradish got me craving a little beef.  It's the Texas in me.
> So I ran by the store on my way home this morning and picked up
> a little chuck roast and because it was fairly cheap, a bottom round
> roast.  Gonna throw em both on without a water pan in the WSM.
> ...



Might try that next Sunday myself, great pics by the way.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

ok, I'm gonna pull the bottom round at around 135 to take to 145 after resting.  Early pics coming soon.  Here's a litle teaser


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Cappy, I already see a problem.  THE COOLER IS EMPTY!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

but the fridge is full!

Without the water pan, the WSM is running pretty hot....over 300 with all the vents closed.

  Just pulled the bottom round, and the chuck is already up to 170!
It's only been about 3 hours......trying to slow things down.  Smells good though.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 30, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Cappy, I already see a problem.  THE COOLER IS EMPTY!



lol Bill the Grill Guy got a sense-o-humour  lol =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

****** blaze, where were you 2 hours ago?  The bottom round is off.
Instead of my slicer, I used my electric knife and carved off some pieces...with the grain!!  ******!  Anyway, got some against the grain
and sorta chopped the other slices.  Very juicy, but not enough fat to have the beef flavor I love.  Gonna reheat and serve Tuesday for the poker boys...they'll eat anything.  Too much hickory, a little too smokey flavor also.  If only Blaze had posted earlier.  Not bad though.  And it made a good sammie at halftime of the Panthers game while the chuck is still going.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Damn, Blaze! ~ They look great!!  Like the scoring


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Damn you Blaze!

From now on you will stay on this board 24 hours a day!

Still got hope for my chuck roast.

I let the bottom round rest in a bowl with foil over it...the drippings
tasted just like liquid smoke...you were right about taking it easy
on the smoke...I thought beef would take more.

Just pulled 2 charred chunks of hickory out of the wsm!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

Lesson learned.

Thanks.







Bastard.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

so the chuck's off early, and also overdone!!

won't throw it away though..


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so the chuck's off early, and also overdone!!
> 
> won't throw it away though..
> 
> Heck no chop that bad boy add it to BBQ Beans , that should be good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2005)

oh yeah, put enough horsey on dere, it'll still be good eatin!

I coulda just grilled the bottom round though.  I do my london broils on the kettle, I think this cut is similar.

Shocked though at the bitter taste from the smoke.  I really thought
beef would take it better.

  Hey, good lessons learned, thanks for all the help.  Next time will be better.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 31, 2005)

What the heck are you doin' messing around with beef in the first place.  This is pork country.  Chuck roast is for the crock pot not the pit! :razz: 
 :razz:   


They look pretty good Cappy.  I cook my chuck just like brisket.  Sometimes I'll cut them into country style ribs and give them a go.  They are cow shoulder, and will act accordingly.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

not bad, but not pork either!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> here's some pics...got a good deal on the bottom round roast...hope I don't ruin it.



I sure hope you had your bonus card!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 31, 2005)

oh yeah...if I'm spending more than 4 bucks a pound for beef, it's ribeye baby.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh yeah...if I'm spending more than 4 bucks a pound for beef, it's ribeye baby.



Thems the words I like to hear!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice color in the pulled pic!!  :!: 

LET'S EAT!!  =P~


----------

